# Tony Snow dead at 53



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Breaking news, Tony Snow dead at 53....Rest in peace

http://news.aol.com/story/_a/former-bush-spokesman-tony-snow-dies/20080712074609990001


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Damn that sucks. My uncle has Colon cancer and this brings the reality home. 

Rest In Peace Tony


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

A good man who displayed far more patience with ignorant liberals than I ever could have.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Agreed he was a pleasant man to listen to on the radio and TV.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

...I really liked him. Glad he spent some time with his family in the last few months...retiring was the best choice! RIP.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> A good man who displayed far more patience with ignorant liberals than I ever could have.


You said it Bruce.

A very likable guy, a very respectful guy. I thought he had beat the disease.
53. Man, live every damn day like it's your last...


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Rip


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

What a shame, I can tell he was a good guy. He will be missed.


----------

